# PAT... again



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi all - just took the practice pat yesterday and I passed everything fine - the only thing I had to do a few times to get the technique down was the heavy bag pull. My proplem, I think, was that I was trying to do it so quickly that I was sloppy on technique but once I slowed down I got it after about 3 or 4 tries - you have 14 seconds and I think I was doing in like 7 seconds... so I have time, I should use it more. I have the actual next week and was wondering if anyone had any advice on the bag pull technique - thanks.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Just do it exactly like the guy showed you when he demonstrated it. Use your own body weight and really lean into it.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats what i did at the end and it worked. Also, I was told that if you push just slightly, the bags momentum really help as well. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

usaf1199a said:


> Thats what i did at the end and it worked. Also, I was told that if you push just slightly, the bags momentum really help as well. Thanks for the advice!


Yes that is true about the momentum. When I took it about a year ago, ther was a smaller female who pulled the bag back a bit and then pushed forward and pulled down, using her own body weight. It seemed to have worked for her.


----------



## Warren resident (Mar 13, 2006)

No offense but the PAT test is pretty watered down. You will do fine.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Warren resident said:


> No offense but the PAT test is pretty watered down. You will do fine.


Wow. What insight... :wm:


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

It's all about Physics. I pushed the bag forward and then pulled it back. Then I straddled it (don't get too excited, guys) and rode it to the ground waaay over the line. The momentum of going forward then backwards helps. One of the proctors explained that this is how to do it. 

Think of a pendulum going back and forth.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Push the bag forward, and then pull it back. Just dont touch the masking tape on the top.:naughty:


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

I did do fine. Thanks everyone - academy here I come


----------



## graveyardsleeper (Jan 10, 2006)

usaf1199a said:


> I did do fine. Thanks everyone - academy here I come


What academy are you headed to


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll be going to Springfield (the old Agawam one). Right now it's on float status though but from what I here they might be starting May 1 although that hasn't been confirmed... I can't wait!


----------

